# For Nummi and Nuts



## edX (Feb 6, 2002)

would you guys mind confining your 'conversations' to one or two threads in this forum. Others asked you to chill in the design forum and you did. thank you.  If your dialogue went above the level that belongs in the cuss thread, i wouldn't mind. but really guys, just keep it confined a little more if you could?

thanks. 

maybe since you guys know each other so well, you just use a telephone. remember that other thing that plugs into the phone line?


----------



## ScottW (Feb 6, 2002)

Both have been placed on COPPA restrictions. Parent approval is now required for them to return... with the understanding that all posts will be mailed directly to their parents should they get permission.

nuts posts have all been removed.


----------



## themacko (Feb 6, 2002)

...and the iron fist comes down.


----------



## edX (Feb 7, 2002)

well , i don't know what transpired to bring it to that but i am sure those two brought it on themselves. I think they both have some things to contribute if they would keep it cool. this sounds like the perfect solution the way they both talk about their parents. i have the feeling that their parents will be far more punishment than we could ever be. 
thanks for getting them under control admin.  

too bad they couldn't control themselves


----------



## rinse (Feb 7, 2002)

what ws the deal with these guys? were they just 15 year olds with too much time on their hands?

Nummi wasn't too bad... maybe a tad annoying, but deez was ridiculously out of hand with his countless contentless posts and needless bad language.

Thanks admin. We appreciate you trying to keep this place a tech support and Mac issues forum and not a vapid hole of teenage potty mouths.


(I feel old having written that)


----------



## Nummi (Feb 8, 2002)

> _Originally posted by rinse _
> *what ws the deal with these guys? were they just 15 year olds with too much time on their hands?
> 
> 
> (I feel old having written that)   *



We are 16! thank you very much!  You old FART!


----------



## Nummi (Feb 8, 2002)

> _Originally posted by Nummi _
> *
> 
> We are 16! thank you very much!  You old FART! *



oh wait!  I am so sorry.. I used the word "fart".  Is anyone hurt by that?  HAHA!


----------



## RacerX (Feb 8, 2002)

Gosh, I guess that you have not learned from this experience. And either your parents are _not_ actually going to be reading your posts or you are exactly the type son that they wanted to raise (scary).

For future reference, Admiral wasn't the one who wrote to Admin.


----------



## AdmiralAK (Feb 8, 2002)

Lol I did report a post though (I did not explicitly write to the admin )


I wonder how the heck nummi got back  -- well you better behave because I think you will go the way of Manic lol ;-)



Admiral


----------



## edX (Feb 8, 2002)

nummi - iwas just about to welcome you back. but i will hold off on that for a while after that post. i guess i am just another member of the old fart's club. 

but why is it i can have reasonable conversations with other 14-16 yo's on the site, but not you? why can't you be happy with earning people's respect rather than just seeing how far you can go before they spit back?


----------



## tagliatelle (Feb 8, 2002)

I have asked him to come back.


----------



## Matrix Agent (Feb 8, 2002)

I would like to join the old farts club.

Nummi, if you're wondering who ManicDVLN is, go back and read his posts. Try and find out what date they suddenly stop at....


----------



## Alexandert (Feb 10, 2002)

Hey! I'm only 16 too! Do I win a price??? 

I don't like them either. But... May I be in the young fart club???


----------



## Alexandert (Feb 10, 2002)

> _Originally posted by Admin _
> *Both have been placed on COPPA restrictions. Parent approval is now required for them to return... with the understanding that all posts will be mailed directly to their parents should they get permission.
> 
> nuts posts have all been removed. *





Wheeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeee!


----------



## edX (Feb 10, 2002)

i vote for alexandert for president of the young farts club


----------



## themacko (Feb 10, 2002)

I vote for Ed to be president of the 'middle-aged farts' club ... or something.  

j/k ed


----------



## edX (Feb 10, 2002)

no no, i want to be treasurer   (he he )


----------



## Lessthanmighty (Feb 10, 2002)

No freakin way!  I wanted to be the treasurer, or the secretary, or the janitor, or the low level data entry guy, or the......... I dont care.  Just let me at these old farts.

By the way, if I collected a fart in a bottle, and kept it for a few years would that be considered an old fart?


----------



## googolplex (Feb 12, 2002)

I'm 16 too. but i'm not a fart


----------



## Rob Cain (Feb 12, 2002)

[NUMMI]

you do know the old fart thing was just a JOKE!  GOD!  you are not old untill you are dead.  Carpe Diem


----------



## Alexandert (Feb 12, 2002)

Is that you Nummi???


----------



## Lessthanmighty (Feb 12, 2002)

Carpe Diem?  What has that got to do with anything?  You tend to piss a lot of people of "Nummi"?  why would you come back?  To seek revenge?  To anger somemore people?  To take as many people as you can when you go down in a flaming ball?  Why are you so crazy?


----------



## AdmiralAK (Feb 12, 2002)

I thought nummi was reinstated....what happened ?? was he re-banned ?


----------



## googolplex (Feb 12, 2002)

Nummi,
If you want to come back here don't be an idiot and do the same things that got you banned in the first place. If you are nice and you contribute positively then I'm fine with you being here, but if your an asshole towards people and make them mad people wont want you here.


----------



## edX (Feb 12, 2002)

i think nummi went and said something stupid again right after being let back. if it were up to me, and there was a way, i would let him back just in the design crowd and let him earn his way back to the rest of the site. (like maybe when he turns 18 ) but that seems like a lot of configuring for a guy who blew his own chanceS!


----------



## tagliatelle (Feb 14, 2002)

maybe this is nummi


----------



## Alexandert (Feb 14, 2002)

> _Originally posted by Hervé Hinnekens _
> *maybe this is nummi *



Really, Herve??? (Where is the sarcasm smilie???  )


----------



## Nummi_G4 (Feb 14, 2002)

> _Originally posted by googolplex _
> *Nummi,
> If you want to come back here don't be an idiot and do the same things that got you banned in the first place. If you are nice and you contribute positively then I'm fine with you being here, but if your an asshole towards people and make them mad people wont want you here. *




First of all... I am not the only one who acts like an "asshole".  
So shut up please 

I guess I did say something stupid as soon as I came back.  I cannot remember what it was.... but, whatever.  New account.  Herve wanted me back.  Is that enough for you ?

I want all my designs taken off of that post too!  (just kidding)

I just think.... never mind.  I am going to keep my mouth shut, for now.


----------



## googolplex (Feb 14, 2002)

Nummi, i'm fine with your being here as long as you don't make people mad.

OK? Friends?


----------



## tagliatelle (Feb 14, 2002)

Your computer has more assemblerinstructions a G3. Admiral Ak has said that about you.


----------



## Nummi_G4 (Feb 14, 2002)

OK.  Friends...  but... I will say what I want to say.  Freedom of speach.  If you do not like that... you can kiss my ass. oh crap...  I said ass and crap.  I hope no one is going to cry now. have mercy all power admin.


----------



## RacerX (Feb 14, 2002)

I can see that you haven't learned anything from this experience. I can only imagine we'll be seeing _Nummi_G5_ soon.


----------



## Lessthanmighty (Feb 14, 2002)

Well since I have no beef with you Nummi, yet.  I can only say that you might want to get this out of your system soon.  Say what you want to say and be done with this.  Maybe after this everything will be back to normal... whatever that is.


----------



## Alexandert (Feb 15, 2002)

> _Originally posted by Nummi_G4 _
> *OK.  Friends...  but... I will say what I want to say.  Freedom of speach.  If you do not like that... you can kiss my ass. oh crap...  I said ass and crap.  I hope no one is going to cry now. have mercy all power admin. *



Not exactly NUMMI. It's said that you have freedom of speach AS LONG AS you don't tell something that is definately not nice!!! 

(It's not the real sentence but I tried to make it clear to people who seem to be a bit slow in understanding!    No...I just had to say what I can. I'm so bad at english.)


----------



## sithious (Feb 15, 2002)

... just ignore him and he will go away...


----------



## rinse (Feb 15, 2002)

why is it that some people under 18 have a hard time belonging to a forum and posting in a respectful, on topic manner.

jeez.


----------



## Alexandert (Feb 15, 2002)

SOME


----------



## googolplex (Feb 15, 2002)

I'm under 18 and a lot of other people on here are, and we post to this forum in a repectful and on topic manner. Usually it is the people under 18 who aren't mature that you end up noticing. There are many people on here under 18 who post just like anyone else.


----------



## Nummi_G4 (Feb 15, 2002)

hey guys... this is a Nummi and Nuts thread.  Lots o weird stuff here.  its ok.  I do post some good posts.  so shut up.  Lighten up a little.  do not be such "adults".


----------



## Matrix Agent (Feb 15, 2002)

I'm 17. I have self control.


----------



## Nummi_G4 (Feb 15, 2002)

hey... I have control... it was that deez_nuts guy.  I did not go posting crazy untill he came on.  you know that is true.


----------



## Lessthanmighty (Feb 15, 2002)

I have respect for people under 18 years of age.  There are only a few people I know that I would consider to be imature.  I, for one, would like to let you know Nummi, that I will not hold anthing you have done before this against you.  Hopefully you will change a bit to make these other guys happy.

If you guys would note... he is actually in the All thought non-technical forum.  We really cant yell at him.  Just wait and see if he fills the rest of the site up with garbage.


----------



## Nummi_G4 (Feb 15, 2002)

Thank you sir... I see a bright future for you here at the wonderful macosx.com forum.


----------



## edX (Feb 15, 2002)

just a few more thoughts from the old fart who started this thread.

this thread is as good a place as any for Nummi to let go and express himself in an adolecent manner. One thing that no one can be faulted for is their age. We all have to be every age at some point. and we can never be older than we are. 

Nummi is partially right. He was never so bad until Nuts started playing with him and Nuts was far worse than Nummi throughout the whole affair. However, Nummi always had the option of not participating in Nuts crap, so he is still responsible for his own actions and this is an issue of self control. Hopefully you have learned a small lesson about thinking for yourself and not following your freinds over the cliff Nummi (see Ulrik's avatar for a graphical representation of what not to do )

there are a lot of you who are "young" in age but have intelligence and perhaps maturity beyond your years who post to this site. I enjoy all of you and i think the site is a much richer place for your contributions. And most of you seem to feel similarly about us older folks who hang out as well. age is a non issue 99% of the time. 

anytime we set too many rules we are going backwards. but having respect and showing common courtesy for each other should be a given. you will need to do this to get along in any world - real or cyber.


----------



## googolplex (Feb 15, 2002)

Nicely said Ed. I dont really find age to be a factor when posting on here or talking on IRC. It seems to me that it doesn't (and it shouldn't) matter to anybody.

Nummi, I was a little annoyed at you before, but if you just show courtesy (like ed said) everything is fine!


----------



## Nummi_G4 (Feb 16, 2002)

Thank you googolplex.  I am glad i have your approval. I can now go on with life.


----------



## Lessthanmighty (Feb 16, 2002)

Some one should smack that sarcastic grin right off your face.


----------



## googolplex (Feb 16, 2002)

heh i think that i should take a way my approval now


----------



## Nummi_G4 (Feb 16, 2002)

Go ahead... take it away... see if I care.


----------



## googolplex (Feb 17, 2002)

*strips nummi's approval certificate


----------



## Nummi_G4 (Feb 17, 2002)

How did you get that back?  I had that tucked away in my pants.  (by my "man junk")


----------



## Lessthanmighty (Feb 17, 2002)

My suggestion to you googolplex... burn it!


----------



## googolplex (Feb 17, 2002)

heh


----------



## Nummi_G4 (Feb 18, 2002)

I want it back you butt head.


 Give it back now. !


----------



## Lessthanmighty (Feb 19, 2002)

Dont we all feel stupid now.  I have the power to give it back to you!  *POOF*  There you go.  MMuuuhhhaaahahaha!  The day of reckoning is upon us!   This is soooo much fun!!


----------



## Nummi_G4 (Feb 21, 2002)

> _Originally posted by Lessthanmighty _
> *Dont we all feel stupid now.  I have the power to give it back to you!  *POOF*  There you go.  MMuuuhhhaaahahaha!*




I forgot to thank you :   ahahaha


----------



## Lessthanmighty (Feb 21, 2002)

Bitte!  Do you think three threads of nonsense is enough.  I didn't think so either.   We have so much useless information we could fill this entire site.  BUT, we won't beacuse we aren't that IMATURE.  Are we.....


----------



## Nummi_G4 (Feb 21, 2002)

> _Originally posted by Lessthanmighty _
> * BUT, we won't beacuse we aren't that IMATURE.  Are we..... *




you are correct sir.  we are fine citizens of the Macosx.com forum.


   <---- rolleyes.


----------



## Lessthanmighty (Feb 21, 2002)

Yes... here here.  I say good chap, pass the wine.  Lets go sail to the islands on my yacht...yat...yaht... how do you spell it my good man?  I appear to be having a BRAIN FART! *SNORT* HAHA!


----------



## Nummi_G4 (Feb 21, 2002)

excuse me good sir... did you say _fart_ ?  we will not have that at the yaht club (however the frick you spell that  )


----------



## Lessthanmighty (Feb 21, 2002)

Flatulent?  Tear one off?  What would be proper?  I suppose if I squeeze my butt checks together I can play different note.  Here come some Bach for you enjoyment.


----------



## Nummi_G4 (Feb 22, 2002)

> _Originally posted by Lessthanmighty _
> *Flatulent?  Tear one off?  What would be proper?  I suppose if I squeeze my butt checks together I can play different note.  Here come some Bach for you enjoyment. *




If you can play some Bach through your ass... you have a true talent, you might actually get somewhere in this messed up world.


----------



## Lessthanmighty (Feb 22, 2002)

I would get even farther if it also paid for bus fair...


----------



## Nummi_G4 (Feb 22, 2002)

> _Originally posted by Lessthanmighty _
> *I would get even farther if it also paid for bus fair... *




I will pay for the bus... I can be your agent.  we will make millions... you will become famous. !!!!!


----------



## Lessthanmighty (Feb 22, 2002)

So do they make a tuner for your ass.  Ya know, like the one you have for your guitar?


----------



## Nummi_G4 (Feb 22, 2002)

ummmm... last time I checked... I could not find any.  the ass is never out of tune anyway.  lets talk about "fuel" now.


----------



## Lessthanmighty (Feb 22, 2002)

Lots of spicy things... I will sleep on it and get back to you in the morning.  G'd night.


----------



## Nummi_G4 (Feb 22, 2002)

> _Originally posted by Lessthanmighty _
> *Lots of spicy things... I will sleep on it and get back to you in the morning.  G'd night. *



    you could also drink a lot of pepsi, then swallow down the burps. 

whatever, this is stupid.


----------



## edX (Feb 23, 2002)

ok, everyone check your breath.

now who has potty mouth?


ettiquite hint of the day - when repeatedly posting small quips and snips in the same thread, remind yourself to uncheck the 'show signiture' button that is right above the 'send reply' button. this will save bandwidth and make the pages load a little faster while saving readers from having to put up with the same info over and over for no reason.

"Hi, I am Ed and I was a signitureholic"

Weekly meetings of Signitureholics Anonymous will be held in the back room of Herve's B&G every 2nd thursday of the month


----------



## edX (Feb 23, 2002)

sorry guys, this is your thread. i thought iwas in the cuss thread. i must have clicked the wrong link by mistake. so i will just copy and paste that last post over there.

carry on doing whatever you do here.


----------



## Lessthanmighty (Feb 23, 2002)

Why thanks Ed.  I think I will.

BLAH, BLAH, BLAH, BLAH, BLAH, BLAH, BLAH, BLAH, BLAH, BLAH, BLAH, BLAH, BLAH, BLAH, BLAH, BLAH, BLAH, BLAH, BLAH, BLAH, BLAH, BLAH, BLAH, BLAH, BLAH, BLAH, BLAH, BLAH, BLAH, BLAH, BLAH, BLAH, BLAH, BLAH, BLAH, BLAH, BLAH, BLAH, BLAH, BLAH, BLAH, BLAH, BLAH, BLAH, BLAH, BLAH, BLAH, BLAH, BLAH, BLAH, BLAH, BLAH, BLAH, BLAH, BLAH, BLAH, BLAH, BLAH, BLAH, BLAH, BLAH, BLAH, BLAH, BLAH, BLAH, BLAH, BLAH, BLAH, BLAH, BLAH, BLAH, BLAH, BLAH, BLAH, BLAH, BLAH, BLAH, BLAH, BLAH, BLAH, BLAH, BLAH, BLAH, BLAH, BLAH, BLAH, BLAH, BLAH, BLAH, BLAH, BLAH, BLAH, BLAH, BLAH, .......etc.


----------



## Nummi_G4 (Feb 23, 2002)

> _Originally posted by Lessthanmighty _
> *Why thanks Ed.  I think I will.
> 
> BLAH, BLAH, BLAH, BLAH, BLAH, BLAH, BLAH, BLAH, BLAH, BLAH, BLAH, BLAH, BLAH, BLAH, BLAH, BLAH, BLAH, BLAH, BLAH, BLAH, BLAH, BLAH, BLAH, BLAH, BLAH, BLAH, BLAH, BLAH, BLAH, BLAH, BLAH, BLAH, BLAH, BLAH, BLAH, BLAH, BLAH, BLAH, BLAH, BLAH, BLAH, BLAH, BLAH, BLAH, BLAH, BLAH, BLAH, BLAH, BLAH, BLAH, BLAH, BLAH, BLAH, BLAH, BLAH, BLAH, BLAH, BLAH, BLAH, BLAH, BLAH, BLAH, BLAH, BLAH, BLAH, BLAH, BLAH, BLAH, BLAH, BLAH, BLAH, BLAH, BLAH, BLAH, BLAH, BLAH, BLAH, BLAH, BLAH, BLAH, BLAH, BLAH, BLAH, BLAH, BLAH, BLAH, BLAH, BLAH, BLAH, BLAH, BLAH, BLAH, BLAH, BLAH, .......etc. *



Yes... bla bla bleebing crap monkeys.


----------



## Lessthanmighty (Feb 23, 2002)

Didn't Ed just tell you that if limit the size of what you post the page loads faster.  Then you go and quote a very large post.  You are dumb sir... very silly.   Slippery dong juice....


----------



## Nummi_G4 (Feb 23, 2002)

sorry... here is this better:


----------



## Lessthanmighty (Feb 24, 2002)

no 





























































this is.


----------



## Nummi_G4 (Feb 25, 2002)

I think this thread is dead.  R.I.P


----------



## Lessthanmighty (Feb 25, 2002)

NO! Damnit, Im losing him!

CLEAR!

ZZZTTTT! 

LIVE DAMN YOU! LIVE!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Nummi_G4 (Feb 25, 2002)

IT IS alive>?


----------



## Lessthanmighty (Feb 25, 2002)

FAINT PULSE!  AGAIN! CLEAR!  (for good measure)

ZZZTTTTT!!! 

Oppps.... almost killed him there.  He's there... barely.  I think he needs some excitment.  Where is that sexy new nurse?


----------



## rinse (Feb 25, 2002)

you guys are doofuses.


----------



## Nummi_G4 (Feb 25, 2002)

> _Originally posted by Lessthanmighty _
> *Oppps.... almost killed him there.  He's there... barely.  I think he needs some excitment.  Where is that sexy new nurse? *




I do not know... do you a picture? I know you have lots-o-pics of women on your comp... or burned onto a cd.


----------



## Lessthanmighty (Feb 25, 2002)

Thank you. 

I always appreticate anytype of recognition for my efforts.  And if you are the same way.... you are a doofus too.


----------



## Nummi_G4 (Feb 25, 2002)

> _Originally posted by Lessthanmighty _
> *Thank you.
> 
> I always appreticate anytype of recognition for my efforts.  And if you are the same way.... you are a doofus too. *



Yes... thank you Rinse. you are a doofus for telling us that.  we already knew!


----------



## Lessthanmighty (Feb 25, 2002)

Maybe we could use another word though.  Have any suggestions?  Retards, losers, ...what?


----------



## Nummi_G4 (Feb 25, 2002)

> _Originally posted by Lessthanmighty _
> *Maybe we could use another word though.  Have any suggestions?  Retards, losers, ...what? *



We are not retarded... we are not losers... I am not sure.  we just act like 12 year olds... hows that?


----------



## Lessthanmighty (Feb 25, 2002)

12 year olds?  That is three words.  I cant remember all that!


----------



## Nummi_G4 (Feb 25, 2002)

> _Originally posted by Lessthanmighty _
> *12 year olds?  That is three words.  I cant remember all that! *




How about... "immature" ??? childish <-----!!!


----------



## Lessthanmighty (Feb 25, 2002)

BINGO!

(also my favorite kid game)


----------



## Nummi_G4 (Feb 25, 2002)

BINGO... that is for old people. !!! 

My childhood game was Marathon   and it is still my favorite game.


----------



## Lessthanmighty (Feb 25, 2002)

You live in the past.  It is time for you to move on.  HA!  What am I talking about?  I would love to beat your ass in Marathon right now.  We havn't done that in a while.  Ho Hum!


----------



## Nummi_G4 (Feb 25, 2002)

> _Originally posted by Lessthanmighty _
> *You live in the past.  It is time for you to move on.  HA!  What am I talking about?  I would love to beat your ass in Marathon right now.  We havn't done that in a while.  Ho Hum! *




First of all... the game is open source... so it is always being updated.  Out of the HUNDREDS of times we have played... you only beat me a couple times.  I remember one was KOTH Route 66 and another was TAG.


----------



## Lessthanmighty (Feb 25, 2002)

But after I knee you in the ballz, you wont be so "up" to playing.   Besides, who says I haven't been practicing?

Did I mention that I was just joking?


----------



## Lessthanmighty (Feb 26, 2002)

ZZZTTT! 


There thats better.


----------



## Nummi_G4 (Feb 26, 2002)

really... I think thread needs to die before it reaches 100 posts. What was this thread about?  bitching at us for talking too much? ahahaha. that is what we use this thread for. (and a few others)


----------



## Lessthanmighty (Feb 26, 2002)

I think we should kill it at 100. It would be very sentimental. ????


----------



## Nummi_G4 (Feb 26, 2002)

Then someone would add one more post... to make 101... just to be a butt face.  

but then we would need to go to 200 posts.


----------



## Lessthanmighty (Feb 27, 2002)

We will continue to post beyond 100 if someone says something.  I have a feeling that we will have something to talk about soon enough.


----------



## Nummi_G4 (Feb 27, 2002)

Just a few more posts...  something to talk about, something to talk about,something to talk about,something to talk about,something to talk about,something to talk about,something to talk about,something to talk about,  HEY!  ICQ sure sucks ass huh?  eh? eh?


----------



## Lessthanmighty (Feb 27, 2002)

I dunno.  It serves it purpose for me.  I just dont appretiate when it disconnects me on its own.  That kinda pisses me off.


----------



## Nummi_G4 (Feb 28, 2002)

ICQ makes Photoshop crash... forcing to restart.  jerk off!  I cannot wait for Photoshop 7.0// all this crashing crap will be over.


----------



## Lessthanmighty (Feb 28, 2002)

Thats what you think.  Being ICQ it will still crash.  There is no stopping the madness!


----------



## Nummi_G4 (Feb 28, 2002)

ICQ will not take down the whole system in OSX.  Almost nothing can...  ICQ... what a peice of SH*T


----------



## Lessthanmighty (Mar 1, 2002)

Im not saying it will take down OSX.  It will cause problems with other PROGRAMS (photoshop...).  And if you have to nuke photoshop very often that will be a pain in the ass.


----------



## Nummi_G4 (Mar 2, 2002)

> _Originally posted by Lessthanmighty _
> *Im not saying it will take down OSX.  It will cause problems with other PROGRAMS (photoshop...).  And if you have to nuke photoshop very often that will be a pain in the ass. *




I hope a neo photoshop 7.0 will not have conflicts with ICQX.'


but ICQ will always be a pain in the ass.  I wish we had our own Hotline Server.  we _had_ and aftermath hotline server... but the guy can never keep it up.  Then we could actually share files. (ICQ sucks w/ attachments)


----------



## Lessthanmighty (Mar 2, 2002)

Hotline?  Maybe someone here would be willing to host a Macosx server.  Just turn the 7500 into a server.  So what if you dont have a good connection?  All we will ever do anyways would be chatting n such.


----------



## Nummi_G4 (Mar 4, 2002)

> _Originally posted by Lessthanmighty _
> *Hotline?  Maybe someone here would be willing to host a Macosx server.  Just turn the 7500 into a server.  So what if you dont have a good connection?  All we will ever do anyways would be chatting n such. *




  I have the Hotline server app on my G4.  I tried it one time.  3 people chating lags for about 10 sec.  Not good.


----------



## Lessthanmighty (Mar 4, 2002)

Well then you just suck big ones.  Get two phone lines!  Then you could have a true server!  Since your mommie gives you everything anyways, this shouldnt be a problem.


----------

